# Problems transferring hops - what should I do?



## Dae Tripper (29/12/14)

I have been lucky enough to get some hops recently and I was unable to re-pot them quickly. 
As you can see in the photos this plant is really struggling. Should I cut the bines of and hope for a re-sprout? 
Can someone advise me of the best course of action and maybe some general tips please. 
Also with the kinked and damaged bines on other plants should I cut them off too?


----------



## Yob (29/12/14)

They look to have gotten quite dry, keep them watered and keep the foliage, they may or may not throw new bines but the zome will pull nutrients out of the damaged bines and use either store the energy or put it into new bines. 

Kinked bines are unlikely to recover but as above, keep the foliage until it browns.


----------



## Dae Tripper (29/12/14)

I was hoping for your advice. They did get pretty dry, they where in the back of the ute for a few hours. Thanks Yob.


----------



## Yob (29/12/14)

Once they've gone crispy, it's not great but they'll probably survive, are they first year zomes?


----------



## Dae Tripper (29/12/14)

I think they are 4th year. Not really sure.


----------



## Yob (29/12/14)

That's a good thing, they'll have a goodly amount of secondary buds, they'll live. It's pretty late in the season to cut all the bines back, bit touch and go really, not sure what I'd do. Keep it well watered and keep a close eye on it I guess.

If you were to cut it right back, it's likely to shoot new ones. I'd not be hopeful of cones though this season


----------



## wynnum1 (29/12/14)

The gardeners recommend seaweed for plants under stress.


----------



## Dae Tripper (29/12/14)

Mmm... Seaweed. 

Should I have the pots in full sun or just mostly sunny area?


----------



## 4KingAle (29/12/14)

If they are stressed put them in part shade when they recover you can move them back to full sun.... And seasol(seaweed) is great for plants that are stressed or that have just been repotted...


----------



## beerfarmer (29/12/14)

If the leaves are crunchy the cells are damaged beyond repair so no real point in keeping at this stage of the season. Personally I would cut back to healthy soft leaves,if there is any, move it out of all sun for now and try and get that plant hydrated. A light mist of water may help her drink a little. Plenty of water for her till she perks up. Good luck.


----------



## Dae Tripper (2/1/15)

Well I have some sad news, the bines on two plants have not made it through the repotting. On the up side the other two are doing well and hopefully start climbing soon.


----------



## Dae Tripper (5/1/15)

There is hope! One of the two plants have new shuts, yay!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/1/15)

Make sure you keep them moist all the time and regular feeds of powerfeed/seasol. They may look dead but time will tell


----------

